

Node.js Advisory Board - bevacqua
https://www.joyent.com/blog/node-js-advisory-board

======
mcantelon
Joyent's response to the recently launched Node Forward
([https://github.com/node-forward](https://github.com/node-forward))
initiative, I'm guessing.

------
netcraft
node is tied to v8 correct? if so, why? are there technical reasons that node
cannot be made to work on spidermonkey or rhino, or is it that v8 has supplied
underlying tech that node depends on and the same would have to be done in the
other engines? It seems like a full blown node/npm running on the jvm would be
useful...

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
> It seems like a full blown node/npm running on the jvm would be useful...

sounds almost like
[http://openjdk.java.net/projects/nashorn/](http://openjdk.java.net/projects/nashorn/)

~~~
tootie
Nashorn is a JavaScript interpreter which would make it a competitor to V8 or
SpiderMonkey. Node is a framework that is tightly tied to the V8
implementation. Untying node from V8 would let it run on Nashorn or any other
JavaScript interpreter.

------
neom
Gotta keep control over that ™ I guess?

~~~
qodeninja
If I could roll my eyes any harder I might throw an exception.

Trademarking node, who do they think they are, Oracle?

------
qodeninja
I'm not a fan of Joyent at all. I wish they would go away. The whole
trademarking the Node logo makes me not want to do any node anything forever!

Then I lift my head up in shame as I type more javascript... a tear falls and
twinkles in the monitor light.

One day the Javascript fairy will come and make all my wishes come true.

I'm a real boy!

